# VE Pro is here!



## tripit (Sep 23, 2009)

Doesn't work on Tiger though....was hoping it might.


----------



## dadek (Sep 23, 2009)

Failed validation in Logic 9.0.1
Won't load in LIVE either.

I run an 8-core 10.5.8


----------



## azeteg (Sep 23, 2009)

Some AU hosts are picky with the number of channels set in the server preferences. If this has been increased beyond 32ch per instance, plugin can fail to initialize (and therefore also not validate).

If this is not the case for you, please post it on the VSL forums, and we will help you further.

Thanks,

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## azeteg (Sep 23, 2009)

> Doesn't work on Tiger though....was hoping it might.



We are using technologies which were not available before Leopard. Time to move on...

-- 
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## dadek (Sep 23, 2009)

I had decreased the audio channels to 8. Resetting it to 32 has done the trick. Thanks for that.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 23, 2009)

doesnt work on Power macs (non intel) :( 

and thats a little more expensive to move on o/~


----------



## koolkeys (Sep 23, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> doesnt work on Power macs (non intel) :(
> 
> and thats a little more expensive to move on o/~


Well, technically they say it works, but is not officially supported. 

Brent


----------



## tripit (Sep 23, 2009)

azeteg @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> > Doesn't work on Tiger though....was hoping it might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me, I would love to. If only other developers would pull it together and fix issues with leopard. I have programs and plugs that I have to use for my work - and unfortunately, not all of them either work or are stable in leopard. It's a painful process to say the least.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 23, 2009)

koolkeys @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > doesnt work on Power macs (non intel) :(
> ...



Really?!! 


nice. 

i have nothing to loose trying it out on my slave mac. bidule is giving me issues with kontakt3.5 and standalone k3.5 i cant add 3rd party sfx/verb... so here we goooo =o


----------



## koolkeys (Sep 23, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> koolkeys @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > gsilbers @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> ...


Good luck! I haven't tried it yet, and don't have a Mac any more. But the system requirements do say that it works but isn't supported. I guess that's fair enough. I think during the beta they had said that it would work as a slave but not on the host machine with PPC, or maybe it's the other way around. I don't remember.

I guess the worst that can happen is you demo it and it doesn't work right. 

Looking forward to trying this later though for sure, after getting all my moving done with our new house. I got a couple of "parts" machines that I'll probably combine into a working system to use as an extra slave, which would make two slaves. YAY!

Brent


----------



## Olias (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a demo version?

EDIT: Oh, yeah. If I were to actually read the page...

EDIT2: Well, I got a trial license. Now where's the download link!?

EDIT3: Okay, I'm a dolt. If I were to actually read the _email_ I got...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty impressive.


----------



## JMDNYC (Sep 23, 2009)

I was able to install it on my G5 Dual 2.3 Ghz. Seems to be working. I'm about to order another Vienna Key; I don't really need the audio over ethernet features since I have an audio interface, but I love the idea of having the second VE Pro save the settings with the project on my main machine. 

I plan to buy a new Octo MacPro computer before the end of the year, so the G5 will probably be out of my loop pretty soon.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe too tired to see but... (have posted this on VSL) -




VE PRO (don't see Kontakt VSTi)


Made sure in preferences the correct VST folders are slected AND scanned - yet on my main PC (Nuendo 32 bit on x64 machine) I cannot 'see' Kontakt or Omnisphere, any VSTi's etc... 



ONLY Vienna instrument and for FX the VIenna Suite plugs.





Got to be something simple. Glanced through the manual.





Thanks for a heads up.





Rob


----------



## TARI (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Rob, I am sorry to hear you are having problems. I am on Cubase 5 and everything is working fine here, VE pro seems great. 

I would have liked not to be limited to 32 audio output channels though... :? A concept like FX teleport would have been great.


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

> VE PRO (don't see Kontakt VSTi)
> 
> Made sure in preferences the correct VST folders are slected AND scanned - yet on my main PC (Nuendo 32 bit on x64 machine) I cannot 'see' Kontakt or Omnisphere, any VSTi's etc...



Rob,

First of all, make sure you create a 3rd party VST channel. Instruments are handled in a different way than FX. 

[/quote]Second, perhaps you are running the 64-bit version. In 64-bit mode, you can only run 64-bit plugins, such as the Vienna Suite.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

TARI @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> I would have liked not to be limited to 32 audio output channels though... :? A concept like FX teleport would have been great.



For hosts that support it (like VST3 with Cubase 5) you can up the number of outputs from a single VE Pro instance to 128. This setting you can find in the server preferences.


--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

muziksculp @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Is EW-PLAY the only format that currently does not work with VE-Pro ?
> 
> I sure hope VSL gets this problem sorted out, and hopefully ... FAST !



Yes, as far as we know it is the only VSTi / AU that is not working. EastWest are using the same GUI framework as we do, but a much older version. Their plugins make some calls which are not allowed, and thus cause this problem. I'm working with them on how to solve the situation.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## Jaap (Sep 24, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Yes, as far as we know it is the only VSTi / AU that is not working. EastWest are using the same GUI framework as we do, but a much older version. Their plugins make some calls which are not allowed, and thus cause this problem. I'm working with them on how to solve the situation.
> 
> --
> Martin Saleteg
> ...



Not to be a pain in the *ss, but it seems there is some contradiction going on. I would like to hear some real answers before considering purchasing this and I hate it when 2 developpers state different things. This doesn't create much believe for me and I am holding back purchasing this till it's cleared up. I am really interested in this, but I want to use PLAY with it (regardless if East West is doing there own version, for now VE Pro seems to be more appealing)

From Soundsonline forum:

"Let's set the record straight, we have never heard from anyone at VSL about this product and nor is there a PLAY update in development for it.

Second, you don't have to spend this money, we have our own solution in testing right now.

Cheers,

- DR"

Source

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... ostcount=6


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 24, 2009)

I may have missed the info somewhere - and I've just looked again and still can't find it - but does anyone know how many PCs the VE Pro licence allows you to run it across? Or is it just Host plus one slave?

Cheers


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

Rousseau @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> I may have missed the info somewhere - and I've just looked again and still can't find it - but does anyone know how many PCs the VE Pro licence allows you to run it across? Or is it just Host plus one slave?
> 
> Cheers


You get 3 licenses, and may thus run it on 3 slave machines. The host does not use up any licenses.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 24, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Rousseau @ Thu Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed the info somewhere - and I've just looked again and still can't find it - but does anyone know how many PCs the VE Pro licence allows you to run it across? Or is it just Host plus one slave?
> ...



Great news. Many thanks for that!


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

For anyone interested - we have just put the VE Pro product pages up, which have a couple of videos explaining the new features.

http://vsl.co.at/en/65/71/1738/1356.vsl


Cheers,

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 24, 2009)

bought it. i know a good deal when i see one.

i could really have done with this quite some time ago, as i am knee deep in a project that requires really epic music. i struggled to get plogue to work in a reliable way. but i am there now and unfortunately i probably won't have time to install VE pro much less set it up to use.

maybe next time....


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> TARI @ Thu Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have liked not to be limited to 32 audio output channels though... :? A concept like FX teleport would have been great.
> ...



Hi Martin,
Thank you for your help! I have tried that without success. I put 16 midi ports and 128 audio ports but :
VE pro only recognizes the new 16 midi channels, not the audio outputs (still 32)
Cubase 5 keeps on recognizing only 8 midi ports and the 16 stereo outputs.

I am using the VE pro VST 3 version and tried to restart quite a few times. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

TARI @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Hi Martin,
> Thank you for your help! I have tried that without success. I put 16 midi ports and 128 audio ports but :
> VE pro only recognizes the new 16 midi channels, not the audio outputs (still 32)
> Cubase 5 keeps on recognizing only 8 midi ports and the 16 stereo outputs.
> ...



I think I know what might be the case here - You need to run the Server app and its preferences on the master machine - the same as you run the plugin on - to activate any new settings for the plugin. Changing this setting on a slave alone will only change it for that specific slave computer.

For other feature tips and tricks, have a look at the new videos on our site, they show how to make it properly: http://vsl.co.at/en/65/71/1738/1357.vsl

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 24, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> > VE PRO (don't see Kontakt VSTi)
> >
> > Made sure in preferences the correct VST folders are slected AND scanned - yet on my main PC (Nuendo 32 bit on x64 machine) I cannot 'see' Kontakt or Omnisphere, any VSTi's etc...
> 
> ...


Second, perhaps you are running the 64-bit version. In 64-bit mode, you can only run 64-bit plugins, such as the Vienna Suite.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH[/quote]

Thanks Martin - I am sure you are right. I'll make sure I run the 32 bit version.

Wonderful bit of software - will change my workflow significantly - for the better.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## Jaap (Sep 24, 2009)

Martin,

Do you have some info for me on whether it is going to be solved with East West? As it looks now with your statement and that of Doug it seems that one of the parties is lying and I can't imagine you would like that situation when it concerns a fresh product (not making a judgement on who is actually correct or wrong or whatever), but a bit of a clarification would be great to be honest :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting.

Martin Saleteg wrote:

""I am doing what I can to cooperate with Eastwest in resolving this technical issue as soon as possible... "

Doug Rogers wrote:

"Let's set the record straight, we have never heard from anyone at VSL about this product and nor is there a PLAY update in development for it. "

Ok, WTF???


----------



## Jaap (Sep 24, 2009)

I think if you read back the topic Peter, that will answer itself actually 

Edit: Peter removed his post so mine makes no sence :D ignore it


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

Jaap @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Do you have some info for me on whether it is going to be solved with East West? As it looks now with your statement and that of Doug it seems that one of the parties is lying and I can't imagine you would like that situation when it concerns a fresh product (not making a judgement on who is actually correct or wrong or whatever), but a bit of a clarification would be great to be honest



As I hope you can understand, I can or will not comment on neither the external nor the internal information flow of other companies in a public forum. 

I'm sure we'll find a solution for the compatilibity issues between VE Pro and PLAY very soon.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## Jaap (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Martin,

I am not searching for big inside information, but VSL and East West both stated on a public forum a different perspective and as you can understand I would like to know how it is going to work out for VE Pro since I am planning to buy it, but I want to be sure of course that it works with PLAY.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 24, 2009)

Martin - working now. I must say this software is nothing short of groundbreaking!

My deepest respect.


Rob


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> I think I know what might be the case here - You need to run the Server app and its preferences on the master machine - the same as you run the plugin on - to activate any new settings for the plugin. Changing this setting on a slave alone will only change it for that specific slave computer.
> 
> For other feature tips and tricks, have a look at the new videos on our site, they show how to make it properly: http://vsl.co.at/en/65/71/1738/1357.vsl
> 
> ...



Hi Martin!

Yes! It worked exactly as you said. BIG thanks! :D 

Best,

Tari


----------



## Jwilson (Sep 24, 2009)

wait a second........... we need a separate elicenser dongle for each slave machine??


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to wait for the PLAY issue to be fixed before purchasing VE-Pro, I hope this is not a conflict of interest issue, rather than a technical one. 

I sure hope to see this solved via cooperation on both sides (VSL & EW). Please do us a big favor, and solve this issue, it's time we had a networking solution that worked with all major formats, including PLAY. 

This will help you all sell more sample libraries !


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 24, 2009)

This is simply so good I don't think it exists, and still it's there in front of me :? :lol: 

/Thomas


----------



## madbulk (Sep 24, 2009)

whoaKAY then! That screws this for me. Doug says, oh no we're not working together. 
Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## JMDNYC (Sep 24, 2009)

Hate to add more rain to the parade, but I can't get VE Pro to work together with Pro Tools 8.0.1 and cc intensive libraries like LASS and The Trumpet. I can load a LASS patch in VE Pro and play it, but if I close the project and reopen then it doesn't work properly. If I reload the patch, then it works again. 

This doesn't happen if I use Logic, and it doesn't happen in Kontakt as a standalone, so the problem is somewhere in the translation of cc message from Pro Tools into VE Pro and onto Kontakt. Something in this chain breaks very easily.

Any help will be appreciated, but I'm thinking this may be a version 1.1 fix needed.


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

JMDNYC @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Hate to add more rain to the parade, but I can't get VE Pro to work together with Pro Tools 8.0.1 and cc intensive libraries like LASS and The Trumpet. I can load a LASS patch in VE Pro and play it, but if I close the project and reopen then it doesn't work properly. If I reload the patch, then it works again.
> 
> This doesn't happen if I use Logic, and it doesn't happen in Kontakt as a standalone, so the problem is somewhere in the translation of cc message from Pro Tools into VE Pro and onto Kontakt. Something in this chain breaks very easily.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, but I'm thinking this may be a version 1.1 fix needed.



Please send a detailed problem report to [email protected] - or post it on our forums, and I will make sure to have a look into the issue asap.

Thanks,

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2009)

VEP works great in ppc G5 but on 32 bit mode. 64 bit loaded but nothing happened
.
The only issue was that k3.5/lass didn't play nice on it but it also happens if the host is bidule .

It doesn't happen if k3.5 is standalon. Or if it's a plugin with other samples
but I'll get my own little corner to post about this.

But to return to vep; 

Why does Vienna make thier stuf soooo fukin complicAted !!!??
I'm taking upgrade path s , downloadable packages but are are not in the upgrade path. Special edition that doesn't make sense or it's not clear if I have or not certain instruments and now this epic orchestra which sounds great but it's not clear on how to downlaod it or register it. Server and ensemble applications that sometimes I have to start one first soemtimes ortimes not.

But vep interface and in use is very practical and it's very cool overall.
So it seems the programmers have a clear mind but not the ones making the other desisions. 
I know there is a huge fan base of vsl so it's just an opinion from a Jon doe 
that thinks vsl complicates some of it's stuff


----------



## JMDNYC (Sep 24, 2009)

gsilbers @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> The only issue was that k3.5/lass didn't play nice on it but it also happens if the host is bidule .



I just emailed Martin as he requested above, and I also just came up with a workaround for using LASS and The Trumpet. 

In the Kontakt window within VE Pro, I have to save a Multi. When I reopen the project, I then select "load recent..." from the Kontakt file button and reload the instruments. It fixes the problems. Admittedly it detract from some of the promise of VE Pro, but it's what I would have had to do anyway if I were using it standalone. Hopefully the problem can be corrected at some point.


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2009)

JMDNYC @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Hate to add more rain to the parade, but I can't get VE Pro to work together with Pro Tools 8.0.1 and cc intensive libraries like LASS and The Trumpet. I can load a LASS patch in VE Pro and play it, but if I close the project and reopen then it doesn't work properly. If I reload the patch, then it works again.



I am having a similar problem with K 3.5 big multis. When I reopen the project it loads till the end but then Kontakt hangs and I have to cancel, so the multi is not loaded and I have to do it manually. No matter what I try it is always the same. I work with Cubase 5.1


----------



## azeteg (Sep 24, 2009)

TARI @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> I am having a similar problem with K 3.5 big multis. When I reopen the project it loads till the end but then Kontakt hangs and I have to cancel, so the multi is not loaded and I have to do it manually. No matter what I try it is always the same. I work with Cubase 5.1



Please send an email to [email protected] and refer to me, I'll make sure this gets solved asap. Include your full system specs as well as operating system version etc. If you have any hang or crash reports, also attach them to the email.

Thanks,
--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2009)

Done!
Thanks Martin


----------



## JFB (Sep 24, 2009)

The demo restrictions on this are Bull****! If you're going to time out after a month, fine. But this one month or 30 starts, which ever comes first is completely unreasonable. Not only that, it's not a one-to-one relationship between number of starts and the number given! Why does VSL do this? Did it ever occur to anybody there that if the program crashes and you have to relaunch you lose a "start"?! 

If anybody thinks this is at all fair, I would love to know the reasoning.


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 24, 2009)

JFB @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> The demo restrictions on this are Bull****! If you're going to time out after a month, fine. But this one month or 30 starts, which ever comes first is completely unreasonable. Not only that, it's not a one-to-one relationship between number of starts and the number given! Why does VSL do this? Did it ever occur to anybody there that if the program crashes and you have to relaunch you lose a "start"?!
> 
> If anybody thinks this is at all fair, I would love to know the reasoning.



I believe if you run out of starts before the thirty days is up, all you have to do is redownload the license and you have 30 more starts, etc. etc.

Mahlon


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2009)

JFB @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> The demo restrictions on this are Bull****! If you're going to time out after a month, fine. But this one month or 30 starts, which ever comes first is completely unreasonable. Not only that, it's not a one-to-one relationship between number of starts and the number given! Why does VSL do this? Did it ever occur to anybody there that if the program crashes and you have to relaunch you lose a "start"?!
> 
> If anybody thinks this is at all fair, I would love to know the reasoning.



It's completely fair. Your post makes it sound like you want to be able to _use_ the sw, and use it in projects for 30 days. That's not what a demo version is for. It is for you to try it and see if you like it, and to see if it works on your system. Which, of course, you can easily determine in 30 starts.

Cheers.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2009)

JFB @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> The demo restrictions on this are Bull****! If you're going to time out after a month, fine. But this one month or 30 starts, which ever comes first is completely unreasonable. Not only that, it's not a one-to-one relationship between number of starts and the number given! Why does VSL do this? Did it ever occur to anybody there that if the program crashes and you have to relaunch you lose a "start"?!
> 
> If anybody thinks this is at all fair, I would love to know the reasoning.



i have to say that even though i dont llike VSL practices , thier 30 demo or 30 starts is a lot of time to try out the software and see if you like or not. 

what i dont like is that its not clear whether which instruments in the SE are demos or not. its just not clear and straight foward and maybe it on purpose so when your demo runs out and youve are in middle of projects you no choice (or the easier one) to buy the add ons. 
clever on thier part though. 

as i stated above, i think vsl just over complicated thier product line and as thorax from lass stated... confuses the costumer and i belive its true. it hasnt taken me so long to figur out vsl as i rememebr the 1st releases of IK stuff 10 years ago.

with that said ; their VEP is one of the most intuitive softwares ive handled once all that other bs is over.


----------



## JFB (Sep 24, 2009)

Look guys, I have no problem with a 30 day time limit. I even said in my post that 30 days was fine. That's plenty of time to test it in every possible way. It's the "starts" limitation I still find pointless. However, I didn't know you could reset the dongle. 

But the fact that this is a new product means there likely will be a succession of issues necessitating frequent restarts depending on how you use it. For example, I lost a "start" just on the first launch because VE Pro hung up examining the AU's. (I'm on Mac Pro 8-core/Snow Leopard)

I still don't see what the point is of the "starts" limitation when a hard time limit is already established and being able to reset it. This is the only dongle protected plug in demo I've ever used that adds this bizarre and, in my view, pointless limitation.


----------



## tripit (Sep 24, 2009)

It's not that big of deal guys. They give you 30 starts, that's one a day. That will get you going for some time. If you start running low and looks like you'll run out before the end of the 30 days, just shoot them an email BEFORE you run out and they will gladly and quickly refill it. It's not that hard, really. I did it with the Vienna Suite, and I had tons of starts trying out all the plugs. It wasn't a big deal. It's the way they do it, it's the way they've always done it.


----------



## azeteg (Sep 25, 2009)

JFB @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> I still don't see what the point is of the "starts" limitation when a hard time limit is already established and being able to reset it. This is the only dongle protected plug in demo I've ever used that adds this bizarre and, in my view, pointless limitation.



It is a matter of piracy protection. Time limits are very easy to crack in a matter of minutes. Using the method with refillable starts during a time limit is very hard to crack.

You may refill your starts in License Control Center at any time during your 30-day trial period, and this operation takes only a few seconds.

--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## MacQ (Sep 27, 2009)

Well ...

VE Pro came at the RIGHT time for me. Yesterday morning I came down to the studio to find my Fireface 800 clicking at me, and no front-panel lights on. I pulled it out of the rack and turned it upside down to the sound of something rattling inside. 

So, I cracked it open, and low and behold, one of the capacitors on the power assembly had popped during the night, leaving the unit totally useless. Of course, I had a BUNCH of stuff connected to it via ADAT connections (not least of which my strings from another machine), and I was staring at a Monday deadline to finish 4 cues.

VE Pro saved me. So, thanks for that. 

~Stu


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm kinda interested in VE Pro, but the Play issue is definitely holding me back. Doug Rogers said again this morning that EWQL will not modify Play to fit in with VE Pro, so at the moment it's a deal-breaker.

Assuming this gets fixed at some point by someone... at the mo I have EWQL SO, Symphobia and Kontakt's VSL stuff. What is the Epic Orchestra pack like that is bundled with VE Pro? The Appassionata strings and Epic Horns look appealing in particular, though articulations are limited. Incidentally (OT I know) I found that puttling the K3 VSL French Horns ensemble together with Symphobia's brass no-trumpet ensemble made a great tone - if I combined the keyswitches patches too, I might get me by without Epic Horns after all...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2009)

I posted this on the EW forum because Doug R asked about it, but in case anyone's interested:

I loaded the same EWQLSO marimba close position in two places: inside a Play instance in Logic, and an original K2 player version of the same sound on an aging P4 2.8GHz VisionDaw machine inside VE Pro. I panned the Play instance left and the VE Pro instance right and bussed them to an audio track inside Logic to record.

http://gallery.me.com/virtualinstruments#100030

Then I imported the audio file into Pro Tools for the screen shot above, which shows that the network one is only 5.7ms later.

I can't promise that there isn't any delay compensation going on inside Logic, but I can say that both feel identical - and very good - when you play them.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Nick,

Thanks for taking the time and effort to do this. 

I'll find it very interesting to hear back from Doug regarding this, especially since he's the one requesting that it be done. 


.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 6, 2009)

Update: I just wanted to say, for those who might be curious, that MIDI drag and drop with RMX works just fine between VE Pro and hosts. :wink:


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it's telling how VSL was so lauded here for a long time and now we are seeing comments like "I don't like their practices..." and such. I personally like VEP although I will say I'm not a power user like many others on this forum so I can understand why they would be upset about some of its limits at this version stage.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 8, 2009)

dcoscina @ Tue Oct 06 said:


> I think it's telling how VSL was so lauded here for a long time and now we are seeing comments like "I don't like their practices..." and such. I personally like VEP although I will say I'm not a power user like many others on this forum so I can understand why they would be upset about some of its limits at this version stage.



I never noticed any halo around VSL here in this community.
I'm miffed today not because ver 1.0 of VEPro is merely excellent and not quite perfect.

I'm miffed because once again, correct me if I'm wrong, I'm gonna be asked to pay for samples I already bought. I don't want Epic Orchestra for an additional 50% (!!!) of the cost of the product I DO want. But I have no choice? What's with that?! I'd sooo rather put that money toward a full featured library than this semi-pro level thing. 

Yeah, I know I had a choice for like a week. That makes little diff.


----------



## Melvin Frohike (Oct 8, 2009)

madbulk @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> That makes little diff.



VSL has made quite a few questionable business decisions. While i own most of the Epic Orchestra samples already, the inclusion of the Fanfare Trumpets and the Oboe d'Amore was a welcome addition to my sample pool. 
My problem is not related to the Epic Orchestra package.

I have bought VE Pro the day it came out, but still can't really use it because of bugs and incompabilities. This wouldn't be too bad, i can wait. But that i have to pay more money for being an early adopter is hard to swallow. Had i waited a mere week, i could have taken advantage of the 35% student discount. 

While that offer is really nice, i can't shake help feeling punished for being an early adopter.


----------



## Pivot (Oct 8, 2009)

We have reported numerous bugs regarding to VE Pro and Protools.
Have received some questions back (via email) from VSL, but no real solution/advice/notes as to when are these issues going to be fixed... strange...

If someone from VSL could chime in, and let us know where things are standing - that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pivot @ 8/10/2009 said:


> We have reported numerous bugs regarding to VE Pro and Protools.
> Have received some questions back (via email) from VSL, but no real solution/advice/notes as to when are these issues going to be fixed... strange...
> 
> If someone from VSL could chime in, and let us know where things are standing - that would be much appreciated.



Have you posted on VSL's official forum?:

http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 8, 2009)

I dunno about anyone else but I really like the Epic Orchestra that comes with VEPRO. I think the wind ensemble sounds terrific in particular.


----------



## Pivot (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes Ned. I have.


----------



## azeteg (Oct 8, 2009)

Pivot,

what are the problems you are still experiencing?


--
Martin Saleteg
Software Developer
Vienna Symphonic Library GmbH


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 8, 2009)

Justus @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> dcoscina @ Thu Oct 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno about anyone else but I really like the Epic Orchestra that comes with VEPRO. I think the wind ensemble sounds terrific in particular.
> ...



No disrespect to Project SAM but the VSL woodwinds sound better in their respective ensemble format than Symphobia winds which still sound out of tune to me.... Anyhoo, I will have fun layering Epic WW with Symphobia multis. God bless variety I say!


----------



## Pivot (Oct 9, 2009)

azeteg @ Thu Oct 08 said:


> Pivot,
> 
> what are the problems you are still experiencing?



Martin -

As I replied to Mr. Marnix Veenenbos; the below issues still remain :

-Every now and than notes will hang; the only way to stop it seem to be - going back to VEPRO stopping the engine - and putting it back ON. than playing back some "silence" ie. note off from the host.
-The -save issue; whenever Protools will auto-save (every 5 minutes); the sounds from VEPRO will hang and stutter (this will usually continue for as long as 5-10 seconds - everytime)

*Overall, the whole system seem less stable since we installed VEPRO; but on this I'll have to get back to you once I went back with timemachine - and verified it.


The DAW is PTHD3 v8.1 running on Mac 8core 3Ghz, running 10.5.8 with 8GB Ram


----------



## azeteg (Oct 9, 2009)

Pivot @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> -Every now and than notes will hang; the only way to stop it seem to be - going back to VEPRO stopping the engine - and putting it back ON. than playing back some "silence" ie. note off from the host.



Does this happen with any particular 3rd-party plugins, or also with Vienna Instruments? This is definitely not a normal behavior.




Pivot @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> -The -save issue; whenever Protools will auto-save (every 5 minutes); the sounds from VEPRO will hang and stutter (this will usually continue for as long as 5-10 seconds - everytime)



It will not hang and stutter depending on Vienna Instruments, nor any of our own plugins.òJ1   ²üzJ1   ²ü{J1   ²ü|J1   ²ü}J1   ²ü~J1   ²üJ1   ²ü€J1   ²üJ1   ²ü‚J1   ²üƒJ1   ²ü„J1   ²ü…J1   ²ü†J1   ²ü‡J1   ²üˆJ1   ²ü‰J1   ²üŠJ1   ²ü‹J1   ²üŒJ1   ²üJ1   ²üŽJ1   ²üJ1   ²üJ1   ²ü‘J1   ²ü’J1   ²ü“J1   ²ü”J1   ²ü•J1   ²ü–J1   ²ü—J1   ²ü˜J1   ²ü™


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2009)

I tried that but still no go. Unless I match the midi channel on the respective kontakt channl I get no sound. Weird


----------



## Justus (Oct 10, 2009)

dcoscina @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> Does anyone know why something like Kontakt 3 won't play on any channel except #1 when I load it up. Example: I have 8 channels open on a VE PRO instance with say, 7 VSL VI players and on the 8 channel I have Kontakt3 Symphobia. Well, in my host DAW, that is set for channel 8 but kontakt defaults to channel 1 on the 8th slot of VE PRO. So I cannot get any sound out of it unless I manually change the channel on Kontakt3 to match its MIDI channel on the slot it inhabits in VE PRO in order to trigger it from my DAW. Is this because it's a multichannel player unlike VI or Omnisphere or whatever? Just wondering because none of the other instruments behave this way.



Kontakt only gives you one output channel. For channels 2-8 you have to add inputs in the mixer window and assign them to Kontakt output 2-8. That worked for me (just followed the instructions in the manual). Good luck!


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2009)

Ve Pro first update is out. I'm testing it now. So far it's excellent - decoupled the Kontakt VE Pros - Logic no longer becomes sluggish when saving or creating/deleting tracks. Also the Kontakt 3 bugs (hanging notes...) have not occurred here any more so far. awesome! I'll keep testing.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Adelmo (Oct 10, 2009)

wolf @ Sat Oct 10 said:


> Ve Pro first update is out. I'm testing it now. So far it's excellent - decoupled the Kontakt VE Pros - Logic no longer becomes sluggish when saving or creating/deleting tracks. Also the Kontakt 3 bugs (hanging notes...) have not occurred here any more so far. awesome! I'll keep testing.



Where ? don't see any updates ?


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2009)

in the user area. I had to restart Safari to see the updates.


----------



## damoy (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried midi clock with VE Pro. Heard rumours that it works really well, even follows tempo changes-rallantandos, etc. Wouldn't that be nice.

Let us know


Mr. A.


----------



## wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

did some quick tests, found that it works (with Kontakt).

regarding Kontakt - had some really weird issues with audio not playing - see this thread on VSL (2nd page, Nick Harvey's and my (Wolfsterik) posts): http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/p/227 ... spx#157027

I had to remove Kontakt from my VE PRO setup for the time being. VSL developers are looking into it.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Wolf.

Good to see you here too. 

Yep, it's pretty annoying. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.

By the way, I've just ordered the Kontakt 4 upgrade. When it's installed I'll let you know if the problem persists.

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 29, 2009)

I see there's a 4.0 Beta out. What's the word on compatibility with Play now?


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2009)

You can control the dynamics of a patch by using the velocity cross-fade feature. This allows you to go from the softest sample to the loudest sample via any continuous controller knob (including the mod wheel). All you would need to do is enable velocity cross-fade in the Vienna Instrument interface and then right click on it's slider and move your mod-wheel for example to assign it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 31, 2009)

Great, thanks Austin... does seem quite tempting, then! For such a limited range of instruments, that really is a pretty impressive demo.


----------

